# Sold My 5 Big Reds



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey everyone. Well, I sold my 5 big natts and their 135 gallon setup, but I still have a 110 full of their babies and my serra! The guy is coming to pick up the tank & fish tomorrow, but he lives 2.5 hours away. I love these fish and I want their harrowing journey to go as smooth as possible. I have never moved big piranha long distances so I just want to make sure this setup is cool:
They are at least 9inches apiece, so I figure 2 per 5 gallon bucket with airstones and lids, and another bucket with water and airstone for the biomedia from the filters. I know it will take him at least 2 hours to set up the tank, and 45 minutes or so for the breakdown here, so that's close to 6 hours of bucket time for the fish. Is this ok? I am open to suggestions. Thanks!
I am gonna miss 'em:


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I think you should keep the lid off, so the reds don't bump into each other and freak out.

Rest sounds like a good plan. GL


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That's great that you want them to be okay in the transport but that is really not your problem. Are you giving the guy the buckets and air stones for the transport. Was that part of the deal? I have in the past when I have bought p's had to bring my own stuff for the transport since that fell on me and not the seller.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I moved a cpl yrs ago and the journey was just over 2 hrs. Here is what I did:

I went to the LFS and asked for the styrofoam containers they use to transport their fish when they ship them. This store in particular had tons s they just ended up giving them to me for free which was awesome. I then went and got big thick clear plastic bags. Garbage can size, and clear so you can see into it and then big enough so it will fit into the styrofoam container. When I got home it was the last thing I packed before we set off and so I lined each container with a bag and then put one more inside the new lining. I then drained the water from the tank into each of the three bags (as I was transporting my 3 reds.) I then gently scooped out the fish and then put them into each of their own styrofoam container. When that was good I sealed up the bags making sure to keep air at the top, between where the bag tied and the top of the water. Be sure to have enough room for the container to close, or put the lid on. (This way you have space inside for the lining,the bag full of water and fish, air in the bag, and then the top) I tied up the each bag much the same the LFS would do. I used a few heavy duty rubberbands for each bag and twisted each bag up and put on the rubber bands. When I put the lids back on, I made sure they closed with out swuishing the bag, the air or the water. Im ocd so I taped the sides on the styrofoam conatiners, but if you leave enough room, you dont have to worry about it. I then simply put one in the back seat of my car, one in each seat under towls, just in case of leaking water. After that you should be good to go.

When I got home I opened everything up, in the dark and made sure to agitate the surface of each bag a bit just to get some new air in there. I proceeded to setup the rest of my tank and once the params were good, I put them in. The fish lasted overnight in my basement with airstones. This gave me enough time to make sure their new home was good to go. The cycle didnt matter because I used my HOB filter that I had soaked in fishtank water. I used a 5gal bucket for this. After the params checked out the next day in the RBP's went and your gold.

This is just what I did. Others may have different ways to do it, but just use common sense and you will be fine. There was no need for tranqs or any business like that as 2-2.5 hrs is not an overly long time. The fish should be ok, just give them time to adjust when they get to their new home, (which if you are selling them, doesnt apply to you)

GL.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awesome reds







and id go with the styrofoam idea, it works for fish being shipped around the world, 5 gal bucket is to small imo. Good luck with the move


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

65galhex said:


> I moved a cpl yrs ago and the journey was just over 2 hrs. Here is what I did:
> 
> I went to the LFS and asked for the styrofoam containers they use to transport their fish when they ship them. This store in particular had tons s they just ended up giving them to me for free which was awesome. I then went and got big thick clear plastic bags. Garbage can size, and clear so you can see into it and then big enough so it will fit into the styrofoam container. When I got home it was the last thing I packed before we set off and so I lined each container with a bag and then put one more inside the new lining. I then drained the water from the tank into each of the three bags (as I was transporting my 3 reds.) I then gently scooped out the fish and then put them into each of their own styrofoam container. When that was good I sealed up the bags making sure to keep air at the top, between where the bag tied and the top of the water. Be sure to have enough room for the container to close, or put the lid on. (This way you have space inside for the lining,the bag full of water and fish, air in the bag, and then the top) I tied up the each bag much the same the LFS would do. I used a few heavy duty rubberbands for each bag and twisted each bag up and put on the rubber bands. When I put the lids back on, I made sure they closed with out swuishing the bag, the air or the water. Im ocd so I taped the sides on the styrofoam conatiners, but if you leave enough room, you dont have to worry about it. I then simply put one in the back seat of my car, one in each seat under towls, just in case of leaking water. After that you should be good to go.
> 
> ...


Very good reply. When you set up the new tank, did you use old water you already had or was it all fresh conditioned water? Also did you put in an ammonia source to make sure the beneficial bacteria was still well?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I used a tiny bit of water from one of the bags, just to insure there was an ammonia source. I also had the filter media from my HOB submerged in tank water and immediately had that running in the new tank. Other than that the water in the tank was fresh water. I used Prime and the API stress zyme with beneficial bacteria already added to it. You never want to use old tank water or the water a fish is transported in.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the replies, especially 65galhex, that was a very detail description of your move and I appreciate it. I will definitely make some mods to my current plan based on your advice.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet man. No problem. Just here to help.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok the move went well on my end. The guy showed up with more buckets than we needed and a huge rubbermaid tote for the fish. I am confident this move will end well. Hopefully we'll see the new owner here on the site.
Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad it went well for you


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I am glad to hear everything worked out!!


----------

